# Cabin Air Filter install help!



## CodeRedXM (Feb 18, 2017)

I recently saw a diagram on how to remove the glove box on my 2016 Cruze and thought I did everything right.However, i cannot get the darn thing to come off 
Has anyone else tried this? I messed around with it for about an hour and couldnt find where its hooked onto.
Im trying to install a Cabin air filter since I can clearly sniff out all the lovely smells mother nature has for me and its getting me annoyed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although posted in genII....is it really a genII?

I am told the genII access is just awful by the guys at the dealer.

If it is a genI though, I have had them get hung up in the housing. I just cut a steel coat hangar and bent the end into a tight hook and was able to snag the filter.
Pull slowly though.....often a lot of debris is sitting on top the filter and it gets dumped onto the fan as you pull it out.

Before install, turn the key on and run the blower on high for a minute or so to blow it clear with the access door open.

Rob


----------



## CodeRedXM (Feb 18, 2017)

it is Gen 2 
And it is a nightmare because I can see what has to come off but its virtually impossible to do anything about it unless i remove the whole passenger side dash.
Even then I would be up for it but I just want some instructions.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CodeRedXM said:


> it is Gen 2
> And it is a nightmare because I can see what has to come off but its virtually impossible to do anything about it unless i remove the whole passenger side dash.
> Even then I would be up for it but I just want some instructions.



Well, for a genII I think you are the first forum member to try it.

Beyond 'It really sucks' I've got no further info.......even the OM directs you to the dealer.

One would think that since the genI was so simple Chevrolet would have tried to keep that serviceability with the genII.
You know it blows when the dealer mechanics state a negative opinion.

Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a video of the 2017 Volt. It doesn't look that different, but there's clips on the glovebox after all the bolts are out. And it looks like you have to remove the side panel of the dash.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B05-4qZ1RfU


----------



## vogelfisch (May 13, 2017)

Older thread, I know but I couldn't leave this thread on that video for the Volt. Cause it is noticeably simpler for them than us. I decided to pull my cabin as practice for work. And oh my god half of the passenger side dashboard has to come off before you can even think of opening the cabin filter housing. Gen1 takes about 30 seconds to get a hold of. Our GenII's you have to yank off the trim panels on the side and over the top of the glovebox, unscrew the 5 or so glovebox screws, take off part of the center console trim, drop the knee airbag, remove the whole glovebox, and then you can worm the filter out of the same exact housing that the Gen1 uses. They took the same exact design and made it infinitely harder to remove. It is absurd.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

vogelfisch said:


> Older thread, I know but I couldn't leave this thread on that video for the Volt. Cause it is noticeably simpler for them than us. I decided to pull my cabin as practice for work. And oh my god half of the passenger side dashboard has to come off before you can even think of opening the cabin filter housing. Gen1 takes about 30 seconds to get a hold of. Our GenII's you have to yank off the trim panels on the side and over the top of the glovebox, unscrew the 5 or so glovebox screws, take off part of the center console trim, drop the knee airbag, remove the whole glovebox, and then you can worm the filter out of the same exact housing that the Gen1 uses. They took the same exact design and made it infinitely harder to remove. It is absurd.



That is a a shame. The Gen I is so darn simple. Sounds like our 2007 mazda 3s. you have take half the dash apart to get to the filters in the bottom center of the console. Never did it myself just paid the 70 bucks at the dealer to have it done every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

vogelfisch said:


> Older thread, I know but I couldn't leave this thread on that video for the Volt. Cause it is noticeably simpler for them than us. I decided to pull my cabin as practice for work. And oh my god half of the passenger side dashboard has to come off before you can even think of opening the cabin filter housing. Gen1 takes about 30 seconds to get a hold of. Our GenII's you have to yank off the trim panels on the side and over the top of the glovebox, unscrew the 5 or so glovebox screws, take off part of the center console trim, drop the knee airbag, remove the whole glovebox, and then you can worm the filter out of the same exact housing that the Gen1 uses. They took the same exact design and made it infinitely harder to remove. It is absurd.





jsusanka said:


> That is a a shame. The Gen I is so darn simple. Sounds like our 2007 mazda 3s. you have take half the dash apart to get to the filters in the bottom center of the console. Never did it myself just paid the 70 bucks at the dealer to have it done every 2 or 3 years.


Sounds identical to the 2005 Legacy GT except you start with the screws in the center console arm rest and work your way forward. Maybe they will redesign this after dealership and consumer complaints because that literally sounds like a lot of billable time to change a filter in a Chevy. That 2005 I speak of was a $100 job back in 2007. Was there still whole in tact leaves coming out of there when you pull the gen II filter?


----------



## vogelfisch (May 13, 2017)

My car only has a couple thousand miles on it so far, so my filter was spotless still. Though I've definitely seen some crazy stuff turn up in filters after pulling them. Corollas seem to have a habit of eating napkins shoved into people's gloveboxes.


----------

